
Workers clear out of Russian consulate in San Francisco - tosh
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/smoke-pouring-russian-consulate-san-francisco-49572573
======
itchyjunk
I am out of loop on whats going on here. Anyone have a quick explanation as to
whats going on and what the plan is? We now know for sure the Russians did ..
something?(guessing this is a response to that). Thanks.

